# لك يا رب ...!!!



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى الصالح يسوع المسيح
لك يا رب ارفع صلواتى بالشكر كل حين
لانك مستحق فأنت الهى لا سواك
انت السامع لنبضات قلبى ومالىء فراغ وحدتى
انت مرشدى الامين وقائدى فى الطريق
ادعوك وقت الضيقه تنقذنى فأمجدك
فأنت لى طاقة النور وسط الظلام
يا ملجأى وملاذى وقت الاحتياج
اسمع لصلواتى الصاعده لك كالبخور
اعطنى سؤال قلبى  ووفر لى احتياجاتى
تحنن علىً وارأف لحالى فأنا يا قدير صنعة يديك
++ اميييييين++​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين
أحلى موضوع فى الصباح هو الصلاه
شكرا أختى الغاليه
يسوع يبارككم


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين
> أحلى موضوع فى الصباح هو الصلاه
> شكرا أختى الغاليه
> يسوع يبارككم
> ...



*ربنا يسمع لصلواتنا 
نورت استاذى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*امين يارب*

*شكرا دونا للصلاة  الجميلةة*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسمع لصلواتنا امين


----------



## qwyui (31 أكتوبر 2010)

رائعة الصلاة هى غذاء الروح ولا غنا عن تلاوتها وشكرا ربنا يكلل تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tasoni queena (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اميييييين يارب

شكرا كتير دونا

للصلاة الاكتر من رائع

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *امين يارب*
> 
> *شكرا دونا للصلاة  الجميلةة*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرررسى يا نيرووو
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> ربنا يسمع لصلواتنا امين



*+++ امييييييييين +++
ميرررسى على المشاركه يا دودى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> رائعة الصلاة هى غذاء الروح ولا غنا عن تلاوتها وشكرا ربنا يكلل تعبك



*امييين يا رب
ميرررسى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...



*امييين ومعك يا كليمووو*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*آمين ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالية...*

*ميرسي الصلاة رائعة...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اميييييين يارب
> 
> شكرا كتير دونا
> 
> ...



*ويباركك يا قمررر:Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالية...*
> 
> *ميرسي الصلاة رائعة...*



*ميرررسى خالص على المشاركه
ربنا يعوضك اخى الغالى *


----------

